# The start of my shrimp tank.



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm new to the forum, just thought I'd share my project with everyone. Here's what the tank looks like right now.







Ph is 6 
Gh is 4-5 
Kh is 0-1 
As of now I have 6 cherries in the tank, I think my gh an kh are a bit low. All I have is seachem equilibrium. Can I use that to raise it ?


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice tank!!



I'd leave as is and put crystals in there. That's the perfect conditions

Equilibrium will raise your gh nicely but it also adds a ton of (k) potassium, so unless you are going to heavily plant it is look for another gh booster. If you decide to only keep neo shrimp I'd get a gh/ph booster combo, salty shrimp has some nice options and is available at many locations in the city.

Also watch your gh/tds with those dragon stones, I'm not sure if they are all like the ones I had, but I had to take em all out. No way they work for shrimp imo, like I said might have just been the ones I had. They look awesome and make great scapes, but they effect the water parameters too much for my liking.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

coryjames said:


> Nice tank!!
> 
> I'd leave as is and put crystals in there. That's the perfect conditions
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I do plan on planting it much more and getting some crystals at some point. Yes they are dragon stones and from what I've read their not suppose to effect the water. I'll keep my eye on it tho.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

good start so far ... neighbour! Aurora represent!


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

jimmyjam said:


> good start so far ... neighbour! Aurora represent!


Lol thanks. Just need to get some more plants for it and it will start to look better.


----------

